# Please someone help :(



## Babyrose0120 (Oct 29, 2013)

For the past year and half I have been having sharp pains in my stomach they can be anywhere in my stomach and never in the same place from one time to the next sometimes it's my lower left stomach , sometimes by my belly button and also my lower right side and also between my right ribs and top of my hip . However when it's in my right side of my stomach I really panic that its my appendix and I start to poke etc to see if it hurts to touch which sometimes makes my stomach sore . The pains normally last a couple of seconds to a couple of minutes and comes and goes through the day I also get a lot of sharp pain in my right hip and , lower back sometimes which I'm not sure is related to my stomach or not . I have been to the doctors about this and he said it sounded like IBS and gave me tablets for it however they never made any difference what so ever , i then went back to two more doctors after on two different occasions who made me do a urine sample as they thought it sounded like a urine infection and both times there a infection showed in the urine so was given antibiotics it did make the pain better but not made it disappear and I'm still getting the pains !! I'm wondering if it could be related to anxiety because the more I worry the worse it gets . Sometimes if I'm not thinking about it and worrying about something else I don't get the pains but as soon as I think oh I haven't had the pains today it comes back ! Please could anyone just put my mind at ease as im going out my head with worry and it's making me feel really down on a daily basis now


----------

